# trance trance trance trance trance



## hyphyjoose (Sep 14, 2008)

fuck me

cosmic mind fuck when your super blowed man

YouTube - Above & Beyond - Oceanic


----------



## Schmidty (Sep 16, 2008)

Going out on a limb here that you like trance?


----------



## Schmidty (Sep 16, 2008)

Just kidding by the way... I always jump at the opportunity to toss that out!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Sep 16, 2008)

This is a good song .. Has a lot goin on in it so it's a good listen.. and it's not crappy like a lot of trance is. It's tasteful. I'll have to look into this group more.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 18, 2008)

DEMF '09 is going to be INSANE


----------



## hyphyjoose (Sep 22, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> This is a good song .. Has a lot goin on in it so it's a good listen.. and it's not crappy like a lot of trance is. It's tasteful. I'll have to look into this group more.  Thanks for sharing.


above & beyond is amazing. their shit, oceanlab, airbase. also try out solarforce



give this a shot.one of my fav songs ever. so mellow and hypnotic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx-fKHm6GAU


----------



## hyphyjoose (Sep 22, 2008)

BudHawkins420 said:


> DEMF '09 is going to be INSANE


demf 09? hook it up, i am looking for a concert to go to. gotalink?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Sep 22, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> above & beyond is amazing. their shit, oceanlab, airbase. also try out solarforce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing ... It's the piano that gets me... If only I was high.

Still a great song nonetheless.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Sep 22, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Amazing ... It's the piano that gets me... If only I was high.
> 
> Still a great song nonetheless.


a girl that likes trance, will u marry me???

omg, and you like to get high

we could make poetry in motion

here's another one for ya:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGC-rhzXg70

it's not vocal, but i think it's a rad fucking song..


----------



## Schmidty (Sep 23, 2008)

We just got the line-up for the Seattle yearly Halloween show, Freaknight... Paul Van Dyk, Moby (live DJ set!!!), and The Crystal Method... among others. 

I miss the days when you could go to a party and have a DJ playing the tracks you guys are posting here... You could look around and see every single person in the room glossy eyed and engulfed in the music. You dont get that anymore, and it makes me sad.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Sep 23, 2008)

Schmidty said:


> We just got the line-up for the Seattle yearly Halloween show, Freaknight... Paul Van Dyk, Moby (live DJ set!!!), and The Crystal Method... among others.
> 
> I miss the days when you could go to a party and have a DJ playing the tracks you guys are posting here... You could look around and see every single person in the room glossy eyed and engulfed in the music. You dont get that anymore, and it makes me sad.


that's exactly why i want to pick up dj'ing. you have all these mixes that have tons of bullshit and one or two good songs. than you have the rare 20 minute raver track that makes you go ballistic and then the rest is like dull dream trance.

i'm usually the designated dj at a roll party, i pick alllll the bomb shit  and that concert sounds okay, not really a fan of moby or crystal method though. pvd is pretty cool though, he has a couple diamonds in the rough

good example: armin van buuren's latest "imagine". the whole cd has the worst vocal's i've heard on any vocal album. it reallly detracted from the enjoyment of the album, but his standalone tracks where it's just him producing are the best tracks on the album.. only group ive seen do vocal trance well is above & beyond tbh


----------



## dannyking (Sep 30, 2008)

above and beyond??? no thanks. thats not trance its hard trance. wanna hear some real trance click here:
YouTube - James Holden & Thompson - Nothing 93 Returning Mix

YouTube - Mindcircus - Way Out West

YouTube - Andain - Beautiful Things

truly spine tingling stuff!


----------



## Schmidty (Oct 1, 2008)

If you've never heard Elucidate, check them out. They do a monthly show on the Trance channel for Di.fm. Elucidate Music = Their website. 

They like their vocal tracks!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 2, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> a girl that likes trance, will u marry me???
> 
> omg, and you like to get high
> 
> ...



Whoa ... Such an intense song......... Even has some guitar in it! Perfect! I'm so getting this album,..... I'm just lost in this song. <333333

Thank you for the recommendation...


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 2, 2008)

YouTube - Robert Miles - Children (Dream Version)


Sexy song right there people.


----------



## Schmidty (Oct 3, 2008)

Heaven Scent (Original Mix) - Bedrock

Rapture - IIO

Also two classic, sexy songs...


----------



## jumifera (Oct 4, 2008)

dream universe-christal manuvers sick ass song!!!!!!


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 4, 2008)

YouTube - DJ Tiesto Lord of Trance


----------



## hyphyjoose (Oct 5, 2008)

dannyking said:


> above and beyond??? no thanks. thats not trance its hard trance. wanna hear some real trance click here:
> YouTube - James Holden & Thompson - Nothing 93 Returning Mix
> 
> YouTube - Mindcircus - Way Out West
> ...


trance is trance brah..above & beyond deservingly so cuz that shit entrances you and takes you far away..

and beautiful things has always been 1 of my faves, tiesto's remix is alright. i like the original much more(reminds me of late night alumni - empty streets)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHTaVWP2heM



BreatheSmoke said:


> Whoa ... Such an intense song......... Even has some guitar in it! Perfect! I'm so getting this album,..... I'm just lost in this song. <333333
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation...


the whole album is killer..some of the vocal songs dont belong w/ the album but the production is pretty dope if you want a mellow lovey dovey trance cd.heh and that song you posted is dope

im baked right now(tried this diesel stuff) and im listenign to this shit 
YouTube - Above and Beyond - Satellite

dont like her voice a whole lot, but this song is sickkk

and im still waiting on my marriage proposal








who wants to join meh


----------



## (insert pot clichÃ© here) (Oct 6, 2008)

check out this website, u can download whole dj sets from all the best djs in the world, its the best. look for armin van buuren's a state of trance, weekly mix. or paul van dyk - enis live rocker, great mix!
Download newest dj mixes,dj live sets,dj radio shows.Trance,house,progressive,techno,electro. | WORLD DJ CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## (insert pot clichÃ© here) (Oct 6, 2008)

armin van buuren ft. jaren - unforgivable
sander van doorn ft. robbie williams - close my eyes
filterheadz - a day at the beach
stoneface and terminal - blueprint
blank and jones - california sunset


----------



## hyphyjoose (Oct 7, 2008)

(insert pot cliché here);1426423 said:


> armin van buuren ft. jaren - unforgivable
> sander van doorn ft. robbie williams - close my eyes
> filterheadz - a day at the beach
> stoneface and terminal - blueprint
> blank and jones - california sunset


dope songs, some of my favs


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 10, 2008)

(insert pot cliché here);1426403 said:


> check out this website, u can download whole dj sets from all the best djs in the world, its the best. look for armin van buuren's a state of trance, weekly mix. or paul van dyk - enis live rocker, great mix!
> Download newest dj mixes,dj live sets,dj radio shows.Trance,house,progressive,techno,electro. | WORLD DJ CHAMPIONSHIP


I agree with cliche I use this site almost daily.

I DJ and will get my latest mix uploaded this week for you guys (and girls). I play more progressive than trance although I used to rock the shit out of it back in the day and still listen to it pretty often.

Any of you live in LA?


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 10, 2008)

BEST dance tune of all time--cafe del mar energy 52.
The 2nd is born slippy. nuff said. put ear phones on and pump up and enjoy.


----------



## dannyking (Oct 10, 2008)

Bangers999 said:


> BEST dance tune of all time--cafe del mar energy 52.
> The 2nd is born slippy. nuff said. put ear phones on and pump up and enjoy.


dont think so somehow. have you never heard bedrock - for what you dream of? heaven scent? emerald? or some of the early house music?

alison limerick - where love lives.
viola - my friend sam
altern8?
break for love
frankie knuckles.

the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Oct 23, 2008)

Amoeba said:


> I agree with cliche I use this site almost daily.
> 
> I DJ and will get my latest mix uploaded this week for you guys (and girls). I play more progressive than trance although I used to rock the shit out of it back in the day and still listen to it pretty often.
> 
> Any of you live in LA?


i'm in sacramento. i go to san diego sometimes and always drive on i-5 thru la. any good raves in la? i want to plan a vacation and want to go somewhere where i can go to a dope rave..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Schmidty said:


> Heaven Scent (Original Mix) - Bedrock
> 
> Rapture - IIO
> 
> Also two classic, sexy songs...


rapture by IIO is one of the records in my crate that im gonna wear the grooves out of some day!! great track and a great story too.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 23, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> i'm in sacramento. i go to san diego sometimes and always drive on i-5 thru la. any good raves in la? i want to plan a vacation and want to go somewhere where i can go to a dope rave..


 
im from chicago and our rave scene is dwindling sadly, but my friend lives in LA and says the parties are dope city. our average party has like 3-500 at average events, Jess says thier average parties are like 1-3000 people! here in chicago you see a couple people dressed up or sporting costumes, in LA half the kids there are dressed awesomely. im planning a raver vacation there in february(figure ill be sick of winter by then!) and i cant wait.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 23, 2008)

dannyking said:


> dont think so somehow. have you never heard bedrock - for what you dream of? heaven scent? emerald? or some of the early house music?
> 
> alison limerick - where love lives.
> viola - my friend sam
> ...


 
yessir, house music all night long!! good house music will make me dance the soles right off my shoes. respect for mentioning frankie knuckles, anyone making housemusic for 30+yrs you know they do it right!


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 2, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> im from chicago and our rave scene is dwindling sadly, but my friend lives in LA and says the parties are dope city. our average party has like 3-500 at average events, Jess says thier average parties are like 1-3000 people! here in chicago you see a couple people dressed up or sporting costumes, in LA half the kids there are dressed awesomely. im planning a raver vacation there in february(figure ill be sick of winter by then!) and i cant wait.


i Just went to monster massiv a couple days ago, there was literally like 50,000 people there


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 3, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> i Just went to monster massiv a couple days ago, there was literally like 50,000 people there


 
In L.A.? damn, and i thought i went to a dope party this weekend. well it was a dope one for chicago. like i said, our scene isnt doing the greatest right now. too much drugs and not enough headliner talent. dont get me wrong, i get fucked up at parties, but im there for the music and my friends. i just saw ralphie dee do a 2 hour set saturday that straight set the dancefloor on fire! crowd reached over 600 and it was HOT!! it was one of the best parties ive been to in a long time.


----------



## dannyking (Nov 3, 2008)

ive just made a quick edit there the other day, nothing special just getting a bit of practise in for my course.. so if your interested in prog/tech house check the link.

YouTube - Danton Eeprom/Eelke Kleijn (Danny King Edit)


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 3, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> In L.A.? damn, and i thought i went to a dope party this weekend. well it was a dope one for chicago. like i said, our scene isnt doing the greatest right now. too much drugs and not enough headliner talent. dont get me wrong, i get fucked up at parties, but im there for the music and my friends. i just saw ralphie dee do a 2 hour set saturday that straight set the dancefloor on fire! crowd reached over 600 and it was HOT!! it was one of the best parties ive been to in a long time.


Yeah, it was at the LA sports arena, the biggest indoor arena in LA....the whole arena was packed, plus they had 3 other outdoor stages....everybody had costumes too, fine ass bitches everywhere. Heres a vidoe of the indoor stage YouTube - Judge Jules @ monster massive 08 opening the first 6 minutes . Theres gonna be another huge rave at the LA sports arena on new years called Together as one...I cant fuckin wait, Armin van Buuren is gonna do a 9 hour set!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 3, 2008)

fuck, i was sopposed to go to that NYE show in L.A. but i have too much going on around then so i rescheduled for february. my friend sends me all her pics from the parties she goes to out there and they look like incredible parties.


----------



## dannyking (Nov 4, 2008)

judge jules? maybe ten years ago. seen him for half an hour in ibiza this year. nothing special.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 4, 2008)

that was just one set, there was a lot of other dj's


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 9, 2008)

[youtube]_YFrvSM354Q[/youtube]


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Dec 10, 2008)

YES!!! and dude you should come check out some San Fran raves!! the scene is POPPIN in SF...

dude ive been to 18 raves just this year!! im waaaay into the scene dude if you want to know about some events hit me up...theres one this weekend called Unify at the craneway in richmond...should be hot

the one im SUPER FUCKING EXCITED for is Together as One!!! Armin Van Buuren is going to do a 9hr set!! the only 9hr set in THE US!!

ok and seriously if you like trance YOU MUST BUY ARMIN VAN BUURENS STATE OF TRANCE 2008! it really could be one of the sickest trance compilations i have EVER HEARD

and paul van dyk sucks my left nut...i saw him twice...once at the electronic daisy fest and again at monster massive...he was better at massive but fucking sucked at EDC
but really tho i could get into it with you about this shit for hours bro ive seen almost all these DJ's ur talking about live

and all you need to do to find a girl that smokes pot and listens to elecronic just go to a rave...theyre EVERYWHERE...


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't wait for TAO either, only 3 more weeks.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 10, 2008)

you guys fucking suck...i was soposed to fly west for TAO but business forbids travel this time of the year. ill be in LA in march though, whats crackin then?


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Dec 10, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> you guys fucking suck...i was soposed to fly west for TAO but business forbids travel this time of the year. ill be in LA in march though, whats crackin then?


im not sure whats up in march...i do know that the ETD POP is usually in march up in SF...they always have epic lineups

and if youve never been to a west coast rave they are a WHOLE different experience


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 10, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> you guys fucking suck...i was soposed to fly west for TAO but business forbids travel this time of the year. ill be in LA in march though, whats crackin then?


"How Sweet it is" is on march 21st next year I think, in san bernadino which is short drive from LA.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah, never raved outside of Ill-state. we gets down in Chicago, but with like 300-600 people. my girl in LA sends me pics of parties with like 10000 people, females dressed to fuckin kill everywhere, everyone with dinner-plate-pupils. she comes out every year to come to the chi-town x-mas party with me, but this will be my first time going wes to see her. i cant wait.


----------



## dogglet forever (Dec 10, 2008)

wanna my favs from back in the day...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0hIURub-Rk


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 25, 2008)

[youtube]u8nQa1cJyX8[/youtube]
I cant wait til TAO NYE 09


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 25, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> [youtube]u8nQa1cJyX8[/youtube]
> I cant wait til TAO NYE 09


i hate you, you suck, im jealous. wanted to go this year, but cant make it to the coast. stuck in chicago. my girl from la is here for our xmas party and then she flys back for TAO. i hate her too.


----------

